# Fish Report 12/22/02 E. Central FL.



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Surf: Better catches of pompano are coming south of Sebatian Inlet, where cut clams and live sandfleas are working best. Beaches north and south of Sebastian Inlet, often as far north as Floridana Beach, are producing good catches of bluefish and Spanish 

mackerel on both cut baits and spoons.

Sebastian Inlet: Bluefish and Spanish mackerel are dominating the inlet right now and anglers are getting catches on spoons, jigs and other mullet or glass minnow imitations

Port Canaveral: Occasional flounder are hitting live baits along sandy drop-offs and near pilings and seawalls.

Indian, Banana rivers: Redfish are holding along deeper edges of flats until the sun warms the water, when they move up into shallower water. Many of the reds, especially those in the Banana River, are over-sized and must be released.

Tides High Low High Low* Cape Canaveral Area 
Port Canaveral 9:08 am 3:18 pm 9:11 pm 3:30 am 
Sebastian Inlet 9:25 am 3:39 pm 9:28 pm 3:51 am 

Today...Wind west to southwest 5 to 10 knots... becoming variable. Seas 1 to 2 feet. Intracoastal waters mostly smooth. Tonight...Wind becoming east to southeast 10 to 15 knots. Seas 2 feet. Intracoastal waters a light chop. 

Have a great day 
Tight Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Kozlow,

Figure no one responded so I would to let you know someones reading them.
Haven't fished since last post but have reports that it has been slow down here.
Lately the Tides have been Loooow!!!
Saturday they didn't even open Bokeelia Pier?!

Have a Merry X-Mas

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I'm from the Jacksonville area and was wondering if the mullet run and Tarpon are still in your area or have moved south. TIA


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

BentHook,

Wasn't sure if you meant Kuzlow or me.

The mullet in S.W. FLA are thick. Alot of people on the dock were snagging 1/2 dozen or so to smoke. The Tarpon are generally being taken by boat...haven't heard of any off the pier lately. Recent low tides and weather have slowed things.
I wish I could give you better report on Tarpon, but I can verify heavy mullet concentration!!!

Happy Holiday's and Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

The Mullet where here thick as could be in 
the Indian and Banana rivers about a mouth
ago. But they are gone along with the tarpon.

Jighead must be seeing the ones i saw last
month.

Happy Holidays to you all

Kozlow


----------

